# Stripping out an R32... weight savings?



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Realistically, what kind of weight savings could I expect if changing the boot, doors and bonnet for lighter versions, stripping the inside and adding some very light bucket seats?

Thanks? 

(GT-R version, obviously)


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Have a search. Lots of threads on this.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I think the lightest has been 1100 ish KG's, (I'm thinking of keiths drag R32) although could be out of date on this. I think this probably had the loom stripped down (saving decent weight) 

There is no lighter bonnet. A carbon one is heavier. The seats will yield decent weight savings, as will interior carpet and sound proofing, but is a mare to get off (hours and hours and hours). 

Plexiglass windows would also save a decent amount of weight but then you are moving away from nice example to stripped racer. (also appreciate this is not what you asked about)

ABS delete would also save some weight.

Lighter wheels would help a great deal


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Standard doors in full trim with all the gubbins are VERY heavy. I swapped over to fibreglass doors, polycarb windows and small SPA carbon mirrors and the savings were HUGE . Unfortunately I didnt record the weight differential but it was obvious from the 'feel' alone that the std doors are BLOODY heavy....

Bonnet is variable depending on skin only Vs full carcass, wet layup Vs vacuum formed. A dry carbon skin held on by pins is going to be MEGA light. Something I might explore myself at some point.

Same for boot and whether you go std wing/no wing or BGW.....


TT


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

I think doors are like 25kg each for the later ones vs 5kg for carbon. BUT you need to add a cage with double door bars to stay safe which has got to add 10kg back.

As above the front end is all very light already so not much to gain.

AC, HICAS, ABS, Seats, Audio - they are all decent savings.

I'm not going to lighten my boot unless I can also take the weight out of the front, I don't want the weight balance any worse then it is. Currently the car is so much better with a full tank it's not funny.

iirc I'm net 150kg lighter with stock glass, abs, doors and panels and a rear wiper and adding back a cage, big brakes and heavy wheels. Still road legal but not much fun on the road.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

No one in their right mind (this excludes you TT  ) is going to fit a carbon sheet with just pins for a bonnet. You might aswell just wrap it in tinfoil.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Why ruin a road going car which is in great condition?

I think it would be better to buy another 32 and strip it to the shell for track usage.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i have a pair of new doors(grp)for sale and some perspex window!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm with Trev. Far too nice a 32 you have to butcher it in for the sake of 100kg.

Air con, ABS, rear wiper, Hicas + some buckets and you should see a decent saving without too much mess. 

Also if you do fit strut braces and other goodies make sure they are the lightest you can get.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trev said:


> Why ruin a road going car which is in great condition?
> 
> I think it would be better to buy another 32 and strip it to the shell for track usage.


That was exactly my plan Trev.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/204698-richards-r32-gt-r-42.html#post3261665


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> *Also if you do fit strut braces and other goodies make sure they are the lightest you can get.*


Gotta agree with that statement above, I was really shocked that the Greddy front strut brace I bought for my R33 was a third of the weight of the standard steel GT-R item fitted by the Factory!!!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

lightspeed said:


> I'm with Trev. Far too nice a 32 you have to butcher it in for the sake of 100kg.
> 
> Air con, ABS, rear wiper, Hicas + some buckets and you should see a decent saving without too much mess.
> 
> Also if you do fit strut braces and other goodies make sure they are the lightest you can get.


I'd want to change the doors, boot, maybe bonnet, remove the glass for plastic, cut out the spare wheel well and have a plate of something lighter in there etc...

So if going for it, I'd do it properly.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Also worth mentioning that when I got Janspeed to make me up a stainless downpipe, the difference between that and the std item was again, VERY, noticeable....

Now that I'm moving over to a Ti system I should see even greater savings :smokin::smokin:.

Next time the car is out and about, I really must get it weighed as I'm curious as to the current number. OK, cage weighs a bit but I've shed a fair amount of stuff over the years!!

However, there's always room for improvement...... which is something that you will find Richard once you start down that path. Funny how trying to lighten your car always ends up costing £££££ :chuckle:


TT


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> However, there's always room for improvement...... which is something that you will find Richard once you start down that path. Funny how trying to lighten your car always ends up costing £££££ :chuckle:


Yes, after the simple stuff it always gets more expensive to remove a lot less weight.

I'm in the process of changing my Yeti's front hubs over the alloy TT-S ones.
1.4kg saving per side, at around £400 per side! :runaway:
All in the right place though.


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I have a set of doors for sale 
saves about 27kg per door





































Chassis is also for sale but no paper work on the car


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Buying polyester or carbon doors is the dumbest thing you can do on a road car you have no protection at all with a accident !!!!!!! i would buy zenki doors they are 50kg lighter,


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Gijsje- These are EXACTLY the same doors I have........indeed VERY light!!


TT


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

When people are talking about weight saving in doors it doesn't really mean anything unless they state exactly what they're weighing ie door with glass, trim etc... 

I doubt you'd get a 32 to aiegh much less than 1300kg without spending some serious money. 

My 91 which is lighter than the later cars weighs 1496kgs with a nearly full tank of petrol for reference.

Excited to see where you'll go with this but hope you'll not end up wasting your money!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

My car is pretty stripped out.
I've lost Aircon, (including the core in the heater matrix) abs, rear wiper, all interior panels, carpets, sound deadening apart from the dash etc.
Have 2 xl recaro SPG seats on bride runners, no glove box, r33 smaller PAS pump. Smaller gel battery, (centrally mounted behind passengers seat).
No spare wheel, BBS LM wheels with Goodyear eagle F1 18x 265 tires.
Lightweight sparco steering wheel and Hicas boss. Removed Hicas and fitted lock out bar. 
But I've added a half cage with door bars, huge brakes and all of my suspension is Ikeya formula which is defo heavier that standard arms.
And my car weighs 1456kg with about 40 litres of fuel in the tank.
I do have some early doors to fit for when I go full cage and as said above laters doors with their internal bracing weight a lot!!!
Interesting to see the F/R weight distribution in the pic below
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

My car was on the scale with the import in holland 3 weeks ago and it was 1470kg but i did remove the spare wheel and it was a bit more then half a tank of fuel


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Same doors as I have! Super light!


----------

